# photography site



## kj123 (Dec 14, 2007)

hi newby here,

i want people to see some of the photos taken by my friend, please have a look and post your comments. I think they are nice.

http://photography.110mb.com


----------



## kj123 (Dec 23, 2007)

why has no-one responded?


----------



## Teresa (Dec 23, 2007)

they are nice if you are into the nature type photos


----------



## DJDarknez (Dec 23, 2007)

kj123 said:


> why has no-one responded?


 
Perhaps because your looking for a critique on photos that aren't yours?  You should invite your friend on here so the members can let her know first hand


----------

